# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  فوائد الرضاعة الطبيعية للرضيع والأم

## te3mah

فوائد الرضاعة الطبيعية للرضيع والأم

نشرت إحدى المجلات العالمية المتخصصة بالأطفال والصادرة عن الأكاديمية الأمريكية للأطفال أن الأمهات قد أقبلن على الرضاعة الطبيعية في تغذية مواليدهن، وبخاصة المتعلمات الجامعيات وذوي الدخل المرتفع؛ لما للرضاعة الطبيعية من فائدة للرضيع والأم والعائلة والمجتمع، مثل الفوائد الصحية، والتغذوية، والمناعة، والنمو، ونفسية الطفل، والاجتماعية، والاقتصادية، والبيئية.

وتقلل الرضاعة الطبيعية من الإصابة بأمراض عدة، منها: الإسهال الشديد، تجرثم الجهاز التنفسي، التهاب الأذن الوسطى، تجرثم الدم البكتيري، التهاب السحابا البكتيري، التسمم الغذائي، تجرثم الجهاز البولي، التهابات معوية قولونية.

وهناك دراسات تشير إلى أنَّ الرضاعة الطبيعية قد تحمي من موت الرضع المفاجئ، ومن داء السكري المعتمد على الأنسولين (سكري الأطفال)، او أمراض الحساسية، وأمراض الجهاز الهضمي المزمنة، كما أن هناك تقارير تشير إلى زيادة التطور الذهني لدى الأطفال الذين حصلوا على الرضاعة الطبيعية.

أمَّا الأم فسوف تستفيد من الرضاعة الطبيعية أموراً عديدة، منها: أنَّ الرضاعة تزيد من إفراز هرمون "الأوكسيتوسين" (oxytocin) الأمر الذي يساعد على سرعة تقليل نزيف الرحم وعودته إلى وضعه السابق بسرعة. 

إنَّ الرضاعة تزيد من إفراز هرمون الحليب، ومن ثم تمنع التبيض والدورة الشهرية، الأمر الذي يقلل من خسارة الدم الشهرية بعد الوضع. وهناك دراسات حديثة تشير إلى أنَّ الأم التي ترضع طفلها رضاعة طبيعية تحصل على وزنها السابق قبل الحمل، كما أنَّها تساعد الأم على استعادة عافيتها وبناء عظامها من جديد؛ لأن الرضاعة توقف الحمل لدى الكثير من المرضعات.

 كما تؤدي الرضاعة الطبيعية إلى التقليل من حالات كسر رأس عظمة الفخذ لدى الأم لاحقاً في سن ما بعد اليأس، وتقلل خطر سرطان المبيض، وتقلل أيضاً خطر الإصابة بسرطان الثدي في سن ما قبل الإياس.

ومن جهة أخرى، فإنَّ للرضاعة الطبيعية فوائد اجتماعية واقتصادية، وذلك بتقليل التكلفة الصحية، وتقليل التغيب عن العمل بسبب مرض الأطفال، وذلك يعطي فرصة للأبوين لتطوير حياة الأسرة والمحافظة على دخلها. وقد وجد أنَّ تكلفة الرضاعة غير الطبيعية في العام الواحد تقارب 855 دولاراً للطفل الواحد، وهي ضعف تكلفة الرضاعة الطبيعية تقريباً.

موانع الرضاعة الطبيعية:
يجب التوقف عن الرضاعة الطبيعية عندما يعاني المولود زيادة سكر "الجالاكتوز" (galactosemia)، أو الأمهات اللواتي يتناولن المخدرات، أو اللواتي يعانين داء الدرن أو الأيدز، أو تناول أدوية السرطان، أو الأدوية المشعة، وأدوية أخرى قد تحتاج إلى تفصيل خاص بكل حالة.


لها أون لاين

----------

